# Longrange dewormer



## Arlie (Dec 7, 2012)

I noticed that Merial introduced a new dewormer for cattle. It is supposed to last up to 150 days on worms in cattle that are common for goats. It is called Longrange and I think it is about $50 for a 50 ml bottle. To be given Sub Q. I wonder if anyone has tried it on goats? Not having to deworm for 100 to 150 days would sure be nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting. Never heard of it. I wonder if it will really work that long.


----------



## Arlie (Dec 7, 2012)

They claim it works like a timed release med. They are claiming it is the next real breakthrough since Ivomec. Of course they only did the trials on beef cattle, but they did say they did not try it on sheep and goats. Soooo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Even if it would work for 60 or 90 days on goats, that would be great.


----------



## Arlie (Dec 7, 2012)

You know, Cydectin and Ivomec were not labeled for goats until somebody tried it and found out it worked. Even now, I think most goat breeders use pour on cydectin internally and I know that treatment is not labeled. I happen to have a daughter in law that is a vet technician and she can do fecal samples for me. I just have to get her boss to get the stuff for me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would be great if you could do before and after fecals.


----------



## Arlie (Dec 7, 2012)

I need to make sure of the price first. I have several bucklings so far this year. If they don't sell, I might do a test run on them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Copied from their website. "The season-long persistent parasite control of LONGRANGE is possible because of unique THERAPHASE Technology.4 THERAPHASE Technology releases the active ingredient in LONGRANGE for an extended period after injection (at least 100 days).4 
“THERAPHASE Technology creates one initial therapeutic peak of LONGRANGE quickly following the injection,” explains Dr. Dedrickson. “Beginning about 70 days after the injection, the THERAPHASE Technology releases a second burst of eprinomectin, the active ingredient in LONGRANGE. This creates a second peak of LONGRANGE and is what helps provide producers season-long control.”

LONGRANGE offers excellent efficacy against economically important parasites and hard-to-kill parasites.4,5

“The short amount of time LONGRANGE stays at sub-therapeutic levels, helps ensure the product does not select for resistance any more than products currently on the market,” explains Dr. Dedrickson."


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im a worm only as needed kind of gal...Im wondering how fast a resistance will be developed using a medication that stays in the system that long?


----------



## Arlie (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, I saw them explain the effects in about a 30 minute show and three vets who worked for Merial. That is the reason I said it was "like a timed release" med. The insect life cycle was explained thoroughly and if what they say is true, this should work against resistance. With 100 to 150 day efficacy it should work toward reducing infestation in your pasture also. Keep in mind that most wormers only kill the worms in the animal, not the ones still incubating in the field. And the effective blood med levels drop off radically after administration. With effective levels staying in the animal, you are still killing those bugs that will incubate and be ingested. Basically, you are interrupting the life cycle of the bugs while eliminating them from the animal. Since the animal is not dropping the eggs in the pasture and the meds are killing those being ingested for 100 to 150 days, it stands to reason that your pasture infestation will be limited to only those worms that are able to survive for 100 days or more. They will survive that and much longer, but with repeated dosages in the animal, it MIGHT reduce your infestation and therefore reduce the worm pressure on your animal. At least that is what they are saying.


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

*Longrange Wormer*

I'm going to bring up this old post and comment on it...my vet told me today that this is something they've been trying on goats in the area and that it's working very well. Fecals come back time after time with NO worms for months! It isn't labeled for goats since they haven't done testing on them yet, but he's used it with good results on several hundred head so far. I'm trying it this time around on my herd. It's only 1 cc per 110 lbs and is an injectable. The 50cc bottle costs $100 so is only about $2 or so, depending on weight, per goat. It should last about 3-4 months per dose.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Which parasites does it take care of?


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

See the press release here: http://www.merial.com/EN/PressRoom/...hat-offers-season-long-persistent-parasi.aspx

Looks like several types! Vet said fecals are coming back super clean for months.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't like the sound of that ... constantly having chemicals in their system, or if you are milking, the milk. I don't know, I just wouldn't be comfortable with that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Unless Im reading it wrong (which is possible) It don't see it covering, Tape worm (Moniezia expansa) Liver fluke,(Fasciola hepatica) ...or barpole...(Haemonchus contortus) two very dangerous worms..if a producer uses Longrange in confidance they are treating all worms, without realizing Tape, Liver fluke and Barpole worms are not addressed with this medication, they could miss vital signs that Barpole or Liverfluke is present..

I already worm less then every 100-150 days and this wormer is not approved for Dairy cows, and I assume the same for goats animals..


> Not for use in female dairy cattle 20 months of age or older,


Im not saying dont use Longrange..If you have resistance against other wormers then you must do what is needed to protect your herd, but keep in mind the worms this medication does not address and watch for signs..


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

The way the vet described it to me, at least the way I understood it best, is that it stays in an area and is a slow release wormer. That's how it can stay in and work for so long.
Keep in mind that just because it's not approved for whatever doesn't mean it can't be used for them, it's just not been tested. It takes time and money to do that and they just haven't yet. I'm not too worried about that, we use stuff all the time not approved for the use we use it for! Very little is approved for goats because they just don't DO the testing. I use Ivomec as well, which also isn't approved for goats.
I raise meat goats with only a couple for milking so I don't know how I'd feel with it being in a milk animal...
What it boils down to, obviously, is that each of us are responsible for our own herd health and should use what we feel is best in caring for our animals, since every farm is different.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Unless Im reading it wrong (which is possible) It don't see it covering, Tape worm (Moniezia expansa) Liver fluke,(Fasciola hepatica) ...or barpole...(Haemonchus contortus) two very dangerous worms..if a producer uses Longrange in confidance they are treating all worms, without realizing Tape, Liver fluke and Barpole worms are not addressed with this medication, they could miss vital signs that Barpole or Liverfluke is present..
> 
> I already worm less then every 100-150 days and this wormer is not approved for Dairy cows, and I assume the same for goats animals..
> 
> Im not saying dont use Longrange..If you have resistance against other wormers then you must do what is needed to protect your herd, but keep in mind the worms this medication does not address and watch for signs..


I talked to my vet the other day about this wormer and picked up a bottle to try. It does cover Barpole worms. Just not liver flukes or tapes. He suggested using this, then following in the fall and spring with a white wormer like valbazen. He did say to use it at the same dose as for cattle. It is in the avermectin family (it's ivomec's brother  so it should be safe. I'm fighting a loosing battle with worms this year...wet, wet spring and dry times followed by more rain and crazy humidity. I feel like I'm fighting an uphill battle. Every time I turn around, someone else is incredibly pale or has bottle jaw. I figure it's worth a try. My cost wasn't much more than that of ivomec plus either.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't want to milk or eat a goat that had chemicals in it all the time


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

One of our vets recommended it to us a couple weeks ago, he said it is great for keeping all those little parasites under control and not building up while you deal separately with the barberpole worms. We have not tried it, but we were thinking about it.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want to milk or eat a goat that had chemicals in it all the time


It has a 48 day withdrawal time. The way it was explained to me is that it's no different than ivomec, it just has a gelling component that keeps it releasing for a longer period of time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh...so for meat it might be different....but milk would be a no no.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If you don't milk and you have a brood herd of meat goats, especially on pasture and not going to market that year, it would be something to for sure consider. It would not be something I would use on my market kids. 
might also be a good option for dry dairy does or doelings on pasture. like your young keeper does that are to young to milk.


----------



## crash (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a relation that started to use Long Rang on his white tail deer. He said, the year before his fawns were always getting wormy and he had lost quit a few of them. His fawns didn't grow nice and they took longer to mature. Ever since he started to use Long Range on the new crop of fawns. They have doubled in size compared to the previous years fawns. He said at weaning time 8 weeks old, his fawns were half the size of there mothers. And they were much more livelier then the years before.. Deer are closer to a goat then a cow. So I don't see why a person couldn't use it on goats. If deer farms are using it on deer... I'm going to try it on 25 doelings and I'll up date at a later time with results. First I'm sending in a fecal before I start them on it. I will run a new fecal every 4 weeks to see how long its going to work for them. My relation said Long Rang works 120 days for then with the deer. He also mentioned when he goes to he white tail deer seminars they recommend the deer raisers worm with Long Range. Because of all the good results, different deer farms have had.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I am going to follow this and see how well it works! Super interested person here


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the difference between a deer and goat is the metabolism....Goats metabolism is the fastest of all ruments...so the wormer will work through the system faster then that of a deer...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I would love to try it on everything but my milkers. I'm not sure I need to be de-wormed.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The sheet does not mention HC.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im bringing this post back up since I have been hearing more and more vets recommending this wormer...I would like to hear success and fails if there is any new information...I still have the same concerns I mentioned earlier...especially with it not mentioning HC in the sheet...

thank you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.wormx.info/#!longrange/c1lkk

interesting article about why we should not use this product.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe things have changed since 2014. Never even heard of it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yah..Im seeing an increase on its use in our area...since Ivomec product is not working well...Im afraid we are building monster worms lol


----------

